# Les Paul... Which one???



## Damien8 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I started my guitar journey in late March when all the COVID stuff kicked off. Started out following Marty Guitar on Youtube, and after learning all the basic chords, I sort of lost direction as I felt his channel didn't really have a clear path. Tried Fender Play after that, and it just felt cold and impersonal. I decided to try out Justin Guitar after hearing good things, and I feel like this is the way I want to go. Really like the structure of his course so far.

Anyhow, I went back to the very beginning, and I'm not getting into G and C chords. Even when doing Marty lessons, I had a hell of a lot of trouble getting C down when I needed to transition. Going to take more time to focus on the chords now that I'm doing the Justin course, and one thing I enjoy almost as much as learning to play, is looking at guitars online!

My ultimate goal is to be able to play some Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Metallica, Iron Maiden (Fear of the Dark!), etc... So, pretty sure that electric is where I want to end up. Right now, I'm using a basic acoustic dreadnaught by Epiphone, but I told myself when I finish the beginner course, I'm gifting myself an electric.

I'm not really on a budget, but I don't want to spend a load of money considering I'm still a noob. But I like to buy something quality that I can grow into, and not have to upgrade every 6 months. I've been eyeing the Epiphone Les Paul, but there are so many models that I get dizzy trying to figure out what is best.

There's the Les Paul Custom, Pro, Pro 2, Modern, etc...

Wondering if anyone can help me understand the differences, and which one really is the best fit for all around value and performance.

Thanks in advance


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Damien8 said:


> I'm not really on a budget, but I don't want to spend a load of money considering I'm still a noob. But I like to buy something quality that I can grow into, and not have to upgrade every 6 months. I've been eyeing the Epiphone Les Paul, but there are so many models that I get dizzy trying to figure out what is best.


Welcome to the GC Forum! Lots of helpful, experienced, knowledgeable folks here.

You can enjoy a reasonably priced guitar and never really have to upgrade. Eventually, you might want a different guitar. That new guitar might be in addition to your Les Paul..or instead of it....I'm betting it will be "in addition to"...LOL.

You really need to get out to the stores and try a few Epiphone LPs (and other models/brands). Eventually, one will appeal to you. You can save a lot by buying used.

In addition, you will need an amplifier. This is 50% (or easily more) of the your tone/sound equation. Don't forget to budget for that and start to test them out at stores also.

Keep us posted on your search. Good Luck!

Others with more experience and knowledge about LPs will hopefully comment.

BTW..I like Epiphones. These are my only electric guitars (at the moment...LOL)


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I would just got to your local store and try some out.

You might like the look/feel of a certain one.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It’s a tough choice to make in the maze of gear available. 1st lesson to learn is that there really is no “best” . Best is what works for you. Given your penchant for hard rock and a beginner, I would suggest an affordable guitar like an Epiphone that sports higher output pickups like EMG’s for example (Metallica). Note that RHCP tunes are mostly Strat based (and also Maiden with high output pickups). If you are set on a Les Paul, check out the Gibson/Epiphone website(s) and look for the models that have high output pickups. A DCR (Direct Current Resistance) over 10 is typically considered high output.


----------



## Damien8 (Jul 22, 2020)

Appreciate all the input. Alex, most of what you typed out looked like binary code to me, or something completely nonsensical haha. I have no idea what any of that means. I'm in the beginner course of Justin Guitar, and I'm just getting into the C chord.

I'm wondering if I should stick with acoustic for now. Electric just seems like so much more fun, but some people have recommended learning on acoustic, as it is easier to jump to electric, as opposed to vice versa.

Just curious to know from you guys, how long do you think it should take to get chords down and be decent enough at transitioning to play songs half decently? The online lessons suggest playing 20 minutes a day, and I've been at it now since April. I switched from Marty Guitar to Justin Guitar. When I switched over, I was just learning to transition GCD, but I couldn't strum and switch very well.

Now that I'm doing the Justin lessons, I've gone back to step one, and I'm now about to get into C again. 

And back to the LPs... What is the difference between a Standard, Standard Pro, and Modern?

Thanks again!


----------



## Damien8 (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh, and about going into the store... Not really feeling that right now with this COVID stuff still looming. It's getting better here just outside of Toronto, but still not comfortable going into shops.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

If you want to play electric, play electric. I made that mistake when I was 10 and missed out on 4 years of learning when my brain was a sponge. I was told the same thing and my step father was a traditionalist so he refused to buy an electric. I also used BS rigs with multieffects into bass amps and such when I should have just purchased a decent guitar amp from the get go.

I always recommend to buy what your guitar hero's are using. You'll wake up looking at it and wanting to play it more, and it will most likely be similar to what you're going after. Two of the three bands you mentioned play Fender's. I would buy a used Strat with a humbucker in the bridge and you can cover all those basses, and hundreds more.


----------



## Damien8 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! I'm FAR away from playing any of the songs I like, considering I'm just learning C, and I struggle to transition any of the previous chords I've learned. But I'm going to stick with this, and get to a place where I can actually play some music I enjoy. I'm 42 now, and wish I had started this journey earlier, but never too late 

I bought an Iron Maiden pinball machine, and my 5 year old now loves Fear of the Dark, Hallowed Be Thy Name and Trooper. So those are songs I would like to one day be able to play.

I also love a lot of Blues stuff like Muddy Waters, Buddy Guy, BB King, etc... So I'd like to be able to play those classics too.

Not sure how long it will take me to get there... Right now I try to play Knocking On Heavens Door with basic strumming switching between G-C-D, and the transitions are killing me. I fumble them like crazy, but I assume, everyone has been here before, and time and practice will only make for better playing.

Back to gear... I bought a Positive Grid amp, so I'm good for that. 

Complete noob question... Can you play electric without having it plugged into an amp? I have two young ones, and at night I usually practice but try to keep it quiet. 

Also, interesting point you made about not playing acoustic first, and going right for electric if that is what you desire playing more. I kind of like the idea of playing both. If you learn on an electric exclusively though, can you easily pick up an acoustic down the road and play it, or are you learning it all over again?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Acoustic guitar will always wake anybody up if you're diggin in (which you should). They're way above talking volume. Electric turned down will not, and unplugged even less so. My gripe is pick noise, so I usually turn up just enough to not notice it which sometimes gets myself into trouble with the fam.

Once your hands cooperate you can play any fretted instrument. You'll probably go through a blues stage before you can get to thrash, thats normal. And dude, that amp is far and beyond what anybody on this forum started playing on back in 1822. Again, pick the tone built for your hero's and enjoy. And Youtube... I can't believe how much information is out there.

PS. I suggest going through a Megadeth phase before Metallica


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Which Positive Grid amp did you get? Most of them have a headphone out. Try to keep the volume down when you use headphones. Most electric guitars will make a bright twangy sound when played without an amp, good enough for sitting on the couch and playing quietly.

Whatever you learn on electric translates pretty straight to acoustic. You may have to change how you strum or hold the pick a little, but it is all the same. An acoustic can be harder to fret.


----------



## Damien8 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm super excited to get some skills under my belt, so I can actually appreciate the difference between guitars. I think I'll continue on the beginners course for Justin Guitar on my acoustic, and then I'll gift myself a nice electric. Now, just have to figure out what that one is going to be.

What do you guys suggest as a really good electric between $500-800?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, a lot of different les Paul models--new & used.
And Epiphone versions & other company versions & so on.
I agree with what's been said--try them out--depending on what you want out of it & how much you have to spend will determine what you get.
But also check for how to tell a fake--one that says Gibson, but isn't & is a pice of crap.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't checked these out yet, but if I was in the market, I'd definitely be looking at these models.






It'll boil down to what you like and are cofortable with, neck size for example.
The '50s neck will be fatter/thicker front to back than the '60s.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I would go electric. If the majority of songs you want to play are electric, go electric! The added bonus is they are significantly easier to play. Don't worry, you can still play acoustic later.

Yes you can play an electric with no amp, or your positive grid most likely has a headphone out.

A Epiphone LP standard is a great guitar, but you really need to try a couple, and try models other than a Les Paul. For example I love Les Paul's, I own a Gibson. I hate how they feel sitting down. The neck is too close to my lap and it feels like you're all scrunched up while playing. Standing up it is totally different, but when I'm practicing/learning I'm almost always sitting. 

A SG is so much more comfortable sitting down for me, I like the neck being further away from my body. This is hard to explain, but obvious once you put those two different guitars in your lap.

As for the differences in the Epiphone models, I wouldn't worry too much about it as a beginner, get something that looks good to you and feels/sounds good. Some will have fatter necks which you may or may not like.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of great posts for you to consider. I apologize if my post was a bit too "basic" in nature.

I (and I'm sure many others) fully understand your hesitancies about shopping during COVID.
Given that, I would spend time on YouTube looking at as many reviews as possible (like @sulphur has linked) and keep asking questions here. In addition, look in the classifieds here and compare the asking prices with retail. Where "just outside of Toronto" are you located ?

I totally agree about picking a guitar that totally appeals to you from a visual perspective as long as it "feels right (e.g., the neck profile and comfort of the guitar body...be sure to try a Strat and you will see what I'm getting at) along with giving your the tonal options (i.e., pickups and electronics) that you need.

Personally, I think playing electrics is much easier in many regards than playing acoustics.

Learning the first few chords and changing between them is one of the most difficult and frustrating aspects in learning to play (IMO). Keep trying. Learning to play guitar is a long and wonderful journey.

Nice amp BTW!


----------



## electricb (Jul 24, 2013)

Lots of great advice here, but if you want a "buy this" recommendation, I have a couple.

If you want a Les Paul, get this one:

Epiphone - Les Paul Muse - Jet Black Metallic

(edit: This would also be a great choice and is very similar, if you don't want the sparkly finishes)

Great feature set for the type of music you play, plus it's got a bunch of switching options and will cover all the ground you want. It also is within your budget.

The LP Standards that sulphur suggested would also be a great choice, if you can stretch the extra $50, although the feature set is more vintage in nature.


If you decide you want a Strat instead, then the Squiers are within your budget. If you want a more vintage style one like Frusciante would play, then buy this one:

Fender Musical Instruments - Classic Vibe '60s Stratocaster, Laurel Fingerboard - 3-Tone Sunburst

If you want something a bit more modern (which I think you do), then go with the Contemporary series

Fender Musical Instruments - Contemporary Stratocaster HH, Maple Fingerboard - Pearl White


Just toss your acoustic on Kijiji. Chances are if you think of 10 songs you want to learn to play, none of them are acoustic. Learn on electric and if you want to do MTV Unplugged later, you can easily transistion.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Damien8 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm FAR away from playing any of the songs I like, considering I'm just learning C, and I struggle to transition any of the previous chords I've learned. But I'm going to stick with this, and get to a place where I can actually play some music I enjoy. I'm 42 now, and wish I had started this journey earlier, but never too late
> 
> I bought an Iron Maiden pinball machine, and my 5 year old now loves Fear of the Dark, Hallowed Be Thy Name and Trooper. So those are songs I would like to one day be able to play.
> 
> ...


You’ll get there, we’ve all been there before, takes practice.

I’m a huge Maiden fan, just got into them this past year when I started playing in a Maiden tribute. Here’s our promo video (made before I joined)






Acoustic and electric will each pose some challenges, but if you can play one you can play the other (same basic concept) playing an electric with gain (overdrive/distortion) requires muting techniques to keep unwanted noise down but easier to fret, acoustic is harder to fret and play lead lines on when you get there, the theory is all the same though.

If you move to electric, I would suggest starting off playing clean (no overdrive/distortion) until you get your chords and strumming down. The positive grid amp probably has a headphone out on it so you can play silently.

For electric guitars, nothing wrong with a LP, but a super strat (Strat type guitar with a bridge humbucker) might be more versatile for what you want to play? RHCP and Maiden play Strat style guitars, you’ll need the humbucker in the bridge for Maiden & Metallica though. If you go the super Strat route, probably best to stay clear of floyd rose bridges at first, they’re a pain to deal with even for experienced players.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im a rock/metal guy too...honestly, for what youre looking to do, I don't know if a Les paul is where I would go.
Id probably look at something like this:








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




this one is a steal....but too far for me  ESP LTD Limited Edition Mirage M1000SE | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
or an Ibanez RG.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lots of good posts on here.

Tip: You can play metal riffs on anything. The amp is going to determine if it sounds decent or not.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Im a rock/metal guy too...honestly, for what youre looking to do, I don't know if a Les paul is where I would go.
> Id probably look at something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I would recommend a Floyd Rose bridge for someone just starting out.

Good deals though. OP, if you look at used do you know anyone who can go with you to check out a guitar? I pretty much only buy used guitars as they can be had for often half the price, but there are a few things you really need to k ow before you go looking. If you buy new get them to include a set up in the deal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sillyak said:


> I don't think I would recommend a Floyd Rose bridge for someone just starting out.
> 
> Good deals though. OP, if you look at used do you know anyone who can go with you to check out a guitar? I pretty much only buy used guitars as they can be had for often half the price, but there are a few things you really need to k ow before you go looking. If you buy new get them to include a set up in the deal.


to each their own, but I’ve never understood the fear some people have of Floyd roses.
nor am I sure how playing longer would change that. other than keeping an Allen key handy for the string lock, it’s all the same,


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

To me it's simple. If you're looking for bragging rights and cosmetics pick your poison and go Standard through Custom Shop depending on your needs. If you're looking for a cost effective guitar that will do the job as well as any LP out there go Studio.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

At the other end of the spectrum very nice Agiles can be had in the sub $400 range. Excellent Korean made LP's. Just add a couple of hundred to have a tech install some upgraded pickups and your home on the cheap.


----------



## TBayLefty (Jul 21, 2020)

The difference between all of those models of les paul is largely irrelevant to you at this point. Just get something that you like the look and feel of. Understanding the differences will come with experience.

I understand that you want to buy something decent now, and not have to upgrade, but upgrading is part of improving on guitar.

I started on cheap SG copy, then a mexican tele, then a Deluxe Strat, I just ordered a Gibson SG standard. All those guitars had their benefits, but the upgrades were based on my changing tastes and skill level.

Don't overthink it, just get a nice guitar and play it til you get better.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Diablo said:


> to each their own, but I’ve never understood the fear some people have of Floyd roses.
> nor am I sure how playing longer would change that. other than keeping an Allen key handy for the string lock, it’s all the same,



I've owned a few, and once set up they are remarkably low maintenance. You have to admit they are a lot more finicky to get to that point than your simple old TOM.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on an HSS Strat

A Strat with a humbucker in the bridge position is arguably the most versatile guitar and is what I would own if I could only have one. You can easily cover Hendrix, RHCP, Maiden, ZZ Top, etc.

Like any other product, guitars are made to price points & you generally get what you pay for. The cheaper guitars look the same but generally use poorer quality materials. The good news is that even entry-level guitars play pretty well. Make sure you get something with a solid wood body vs. plywood and an instrument that stays in tune (this was incredibly frustrating to me as a newbie).

Long & McQuade does long term rentals for reasonable rates, so why not try a few different guitars before deciding? If you end up liking one enough to buy it, they credit 1/2 the rental fee towards the purchase price.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> to each their own, but I’ve never understood the fear some people have of Floyd roses.
> nor am I sure how playing longer would change that. other than keeping an Allen key handy for the string lock, it’s all the same,


I don't fear Floyd Roses--but I've played guitars with them, and they'r e just not my thing.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Damien8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I started my guitar journey in late March when all the COVID stuff kicked off. Started out following Marty Guitar on Youtube, and after learning all the basic chords, I sort of lost direction as I felt his channel didn't really have a clear path. Tried Fender Play after that, and it just felt cold and impersonal. I decided to try out Justin Guitar after hearing good things, and I feel like this is the way I want to go. Really like the structure of his course so far.
> 
> ...


I was like you not too long ago. If you can find an hour each day to practice, you'll be amazed at how quickly your brain and muscles start doing what you want them to do. As for looking at gear, that's a great way to pass time and think about all the options you have. I have about 3 Epiphones and one Gibson Les Paul Traditional. I have to say the Epiphone Les Paul Plus Top Standard Pro from 2016 easily holds its own against the Gibson. For comfort though, nothing beats a Stratocaster. From what you are posting though, I think you should invest in a good Epiphone Les Paul. Buy from a shop that can let you return it or exchange it. Epiphones don't have the same level of QC as Gibson so you need to be more diligent.

For me, part of the experience was getting the tones I needed for some of my favourite artists. You might want to start off with a floor modeler so you don't head immediately head down the pedal hole-of-doom. Or, get a good modeling amp like the new Fender Mustang GTX or any of the Katanas. Have fun!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with many suggestions here. As a dedicated Floyd lover/user, I also suggest avoiding a Floyd for your first electric. It adds variables that you don't need for the first one. You can jump off that bridge later.

As for the guitars, any decent Epi will do nicely, but make sure you are comfortable with it in a seated position. You have to be _comfortable_ with it.

Other strong options include the LTD EC256 (excellent guitars in a similar vein to the Les Paul, but thinner and lighter, with a belly cut, and with a nicer neck for my hands) and the venerable Ibanez RG321 (now the 421). These one of the all-time great beater guitars, and give you that Ibanez playability without the whammy. Bone simple (Paint? What are ya, fancy?) and good. Mahogany body, two pickups, simple bridge, boom.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are planning on spending up to 800 on an Epiphone, get an older Gibson Les Paul studio as @BEACHBUM suggested. I also think that many of the Korean offerings are way better value than Epiphone. I've recently seen a couple of PRS SE Bernie Marsdens for sale - those are GREAT guitars for the money and make pretty much any Epiphone look sad.
There's one for sale here for 700 actually.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I used to have an *Epiphone* *1960's Tribute Plus* model (2013), which had Gibson 57's. Really nice guitar. This is a solid Epiphone that you could keep for a long time.










I also used to have a *PRS SE245* which was a really nice guitar also, but I just didn't like the neck profile.








... just some ideas for you. Find a Used one for 50% of the price of a New one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If a Les Paul style guitar is what appeals to you, that's what you should look for. Other guitars may be more flexible or flash or whatever, but you'll be more inspired to play what you love and what initial appealed to you. Listen to your heart, not internet opinions.


That said, if you really, really, really want to learn guitar, go deep. Buy a $10,000 CS LP model, one you just love the look of. When you are that deeply invested, you have massive motivation to finish what you start. You will learn the damn thing. Plus, with the monthly payments you won't be wasting time drinking or on the internet or watching TV, because you won't be able to afford those things anymore. So how bad do you really want it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

L&m is blowing out epi LP standard pros for $699 as new ones are inbound. One of my students just got one as her second guitar. She had outgrown her Les Paul SL a while ago.9


----------



## squishall (Jul 23, 2020)

I to am following Justin Guitar course. Excellent. Started om April 6 and practice 1-2 hours every single day. Starting late at 57 years old but loving it. I also have developed an addiction to guitars in general having purchased 12 since that date....I have LPs, Strats, Teles, Grestch Hollow body, L&G, etc,. They are all great and I play them all. Using a different one for practice each night.

However, my favourite is a guitar that very few people on here will mention as they simply are not on most peoples radar. That is a Peavey Generation EXP. T







his one has everything you could possible want in 1 guitar. single pickups, humbuckers and active pickups. I paid $175 (used) at my local shop. I have seen them for anywhere between that price and $500.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

*Sticking with Acoustic vs. Going Electric:*
If you really want to play electric guitar, get an electric guitar. Honestly, a lot of the stuff you'd like to play probably doesn't even use the basic chords you are learning on the acoustic. A lot of songs will make use of power chords, drop-D tuning, and some other tricks that are actually _easier_ to play than chords, but only sound good when you turn on some distortion. Here's a little secret: lots of rock electric guitar parts aren't playing more than a few strings at a time, so in some ways, a lot of things are easier to play than they sound. It's probably a more useful skill to learn how to just play the few strings you want and keep the others quiet rather than learning how to get a good sound out of strumming all six strings. You'll still want to practice your chords and switching between them, but learn some power chords and have fun to keep you excited.

*Which Guitar:*
There has been lots of good advice here so far, but the most important thing is that you get something that wants to make you play more. If a guitar that looks cool makes you want to pick it up more, then looking cool is an important feature and not something to ignore or think "That's too shallow of a reason to buy this guitar." It's okay to want a guitar that you think looks great.

That said, I think the Muse or the Classic Worn that @electricb mentioned might be some solid choices for a beginner. The comfort contour on the back and light weight of the Muse might be a good choice to get you started.

*What Amp:*
As @greco mentioned, you'll need an amp, and it's going to play a very large part in the sound you get. There are so many ways to go with this depending on what you need and how loud you can play at home. It can also be a money pit where you can spend all sorts of money on amps and effects. I think the most bang for your buck would be a Fender Super Champ X2 or XD (the older model) as you'll get some nice tube tone (98% of guitar players would recommend a tube amp) with a bunch of flavours of overdrive/distortion (clean to bluesy to metal) as well as some fun effects to explore along the way (these can help you discover how some simple/easy playing can sound really great!)

Whatever you get, make sure it's something you like. Don't waste your money on something you don't like or won't encourage you to play. And don't forget to have fun and just play around with your guitar making sounds you like. No matter what anyone tells you, the #1 rule of guitar is "If it sounds good, it is good," even if it's easy or not "the right way".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Damien8 said:


> I bought a Positive Grid amp, so I'm good for that.


@troyhead ...You missed seeing this in Post #8

Spark | Smart Practice Guitar Amp and App | Positive Grid


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

greco said:


> @troyhead ...You missed seeing this in Post #8
> 
> Spark | Smart Practice Guitar Amp and App | Positive Grid


Oops... that’ll do too.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum.

Buy the electric. I'd suggest going to whatever local guitar shop you like, and try the ones you like the look of. As Troyhead mentioned above, we're just guitar players, we are shallow.
I'm suggesting buying from a store, they can set it up for you, if you have any problems they will look after them for you.

And one other thing I'd like to throw into your guitar expense: find a teacher, and pay for lessons (yes, pay). I'm a firm believer in music teachers being the best way to learn. And paying for weekly lessons will give you the incentive to practice to be ready for that lesson next week. Plus, a teacher is a professional, that is how they make their living (or at least part of it), and we should support that.

I've been playing guitar for a very, very long time. A couple of years ago I decided to get serious with piano. So I went to my local L&M, said find me a teacher that's willing to teach an old guy. With Covid, lessons are now via Skype.


----------



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I wouldn´t recommend buying an electric guitar for now, because you´re learning basic stuff and buying a new guitar won´t improve your skills or anything. I would suggest keep learning and improving your skills. You can play those songs you mentioned before on your acoustic guitar too and when you learn to play them "perfectly" you can buy an electric guitar .

Well... this is what I did when I started playing xd


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ed_lecter said:


> Hi! I wouldn´t recommend buying an electric guitar for now, because you´re learning basic stuff and buying a new guitar won´t improve your skills or anything. I would suggest keep learning and improving your skills. You can play those songs you mentioned before on your acoustic guitar too and when you learn to play them "perfectly" you can buy an electric guitar .
> 
> Well... this is what I did when I started playing xd


Calling BS. 

Having a guitar that makes you want to play usually means you will play more. This gets your skills up far quicker than a half hour a week (or less). 

"Don't buy the thing you actually want. Suffer like I did" not good advice.

The only reason to not buy an electric guitar is not having the money.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm going to 2nd what budda says. Get the electric. You have young kids, you can plug in head phones and not wake up the kids. 
With the acoustic, everyone can hear you play and you might be more self conscious. I know I was and it kept me from playing. And as was pointed out, playing electric bits that sound right with distortion or an effect will not work on acoustic. 

As for the Les Paul. I suggest you find a used Gibson LP Studio, typically anywhere from $700 to $1200. 

As for your age... I tried starting at about 45 but got no where on my own so I started lessons with a real teacher at 50. I have not tried online lessons yet. 
You've got 8 years up on me, and in those 8 years before you're 50, you can progress very far, but only with practice. I have not played enough and I know it. I could be better. It comes and goes, especially in the winter when I play much more. 

And, if your kids are interested, maybe get a Squire mini and they can learn along.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey Damien! Love that you're getting real into the guitar, and you're after a Les Paul? Rock N Roll man!!

The epiphone les pauls are great guitars, and have even played better than gibsons that i've tried sometimes. I would definitely check out your local store and play as many as you can. Once you find a model that you gel and connect with, you can check the used market for one as there are some great deals to be had. That said, I am also a firm believer that if you pick up a guitar in the store and really connect with it and love it, you should buy it! If you've got the budget and feel strongly about that particular instrument, don't let it get away

I've been really impressed with Epiphone's new line of les pauls. They seem to follow the models that gibson are making at the moment, making the two companies product lines less confusing between each other. Particularly the Epiphone Les Paul Standard 50's and 60's look and play amazing! 

My personal favourite is this Epiphone les paul special in tv yellow!









How rock n roll is that!? Especially for the price, $559.99!!!

Hope you find your lester! Cheers


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Buy any electric. Make sure it looks good to you - if its ugly you will not play it. Bring someone with you that knows guitars and ask them if it plays nice/has a decent setup.

Most important - practice. Every day. Even when you feel you are not learning anything, and especially when you just don't want to. Learning is a lot of work. Make the time. Get lessons from someone that knows the music you like. And not a friend, but an actual instructor. One that tells you upfront that they are going to teach you 60% stuff you don't care about (theory usually) and then 40% fun riff stuff.

Rock stars don't wake up that way. They earn, and re-earn it every day. But, they all started out where you are.
C


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Considering what you're into, I'd consider starting with electric. You're going to need the base of applying some specific techniques that will "work" for acoustic to a degree, but many of the features that make electric different than acoustic will not be available to you. You've already established your musical preference and style of guitar that seems to be the most appealing to you. Go with that. Don't rule out checking out Gibsons as well as the Epi's.

Good luck and Up the Irons!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a comment (see below) from a guy who was a Gibson fan and especially a Gibson LP fan for years. There are lots of very good quality LP style guitars out there for under $500.00. Wolf at All in One guitars is one of them. Rondo is another although they are selling as fast as they can get them in at the moment. IMHO, the LP design is the second best looking design for an electric guitar. Number one for me is a semi-hollow but the best choice is a telecaster with a split coil humbucker in the neck position.

_"2 years ago I owned $30k worth of Gibson Les Pauls and was as big of a fan as anyone. Today I own zero Les Pauls and zero Gibsons.
Moving onto better made guitars from companies who aren't bullies was such a revelation, I don't know what took me so long.

You can complain about people having strong opinions toward Gibson, but many of those opinions are rooted in bad experiences we've had with them, first hand. They are not unfounded and the Gibson stereotype didn't appear out of thin air. It's based on reality and they earned their reputation.

But I'm going to try to move on to things that make me happy, rather than things that annoy me. Cheers."_


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Here is a comment (see below) from a guy who was a Gibson fan and especially a Gibson LP fan for years. There are lots of very good quality LP style guitars out there for under $500.00. Wolf at All in One guitars is one of them. Rondo is another although they are selling as fast as they can get them in at the moment. IMHO, the LP design is the second best looking design for an electric guitar. Number one for me is a semi-hollow but the best choice is a telecaster with a split coil humbucker in the neck position.
> 
> _"2 years ago I owned $30k worth of Gibson Les Pauls and was as big of a fan as anyone. Today I own zero Les Pauls and zero Gibsons.
> Moving onto better made guitars from companies who aren't bullies was such a revelation, I don't know what took me so long.
> ...


So why not just mention some info on the LP styles of your choice? Who cares what some random opinion about a Gibson is? What's your experience with them? Not sure if there is a need to make a point about the guitar manufacturer. The OP asking the question may want to decide for himself. Lots of companies, including Gibson, make fine guitars for everybody's needs. I've had nothing but 35 years of absolutely fantastic experience with my Gibson Les Paul. 

Which Rondo do you suggest? Are you sure that @Damien8 doesn't want to try one first? I haven't seen that brand in any stores. LTD/ESP are also other options that are very accessible to try out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> So why not just mention some info on the LP styles of your choice? Who cares what some random opinion about a Gibson is? What's your experience with them? Not sure if there is a need to make a point about the guitar manufacturer. The OP asking the question may want to decide for himself. Lots of companies, including Gibson, make fine guitars for everybody's needs. I've had nothing but 35 years of absolutely fantastic experience with my Gibson Les Paul.
> 
> Which Rondo do you suggest?


I didn't say you couldn't like your overpriced and over-hyped Gibson. If you like it, then do so. I was simply posting what someone else has experienced and realized that what many have expressed about the company is felt to be true my many.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't say you couldn't like your overpriced and over-hyped Gibson. If you like it, then do so. I was simply posting what someone else has experienced and realized that what many have expressed about the company is felt to be true my many.


I'm not sure why you have the idea it's an overpriced LP. I purchased it on a High School student dishwasher salary. With case. As for being overhyped. I'll hype my guitar against anybody else's guitar from any manufacturer. It's fucking killer. But you don't have to take my word for it. I'm just passing on my own experience with the guitars. What are your experiences with them?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm feeling a balance coming back to the force....

very happy


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm not sure why you have the idea it's an overpriced LP. I purchased it on a High School student dishwasher salary. With case. As for being overhyped. I'll hype my guitar against anybody else's guitar from any manufacturer. It's fucking killer. But you don't have to take my word for it. I'm just passing on my own experience with the guitars. What are your experiences with them?


That they are almost always overpriced for what you get. Spec for spec you can get a better guitar for way less. I have compared them and you can easily get a better guitar for 25% of the price of a Gibson. Why would anyone in their right mind spend four times as much for less of a guitar?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That they are almost always overpriced for what you get. Spec for spec you can get a better guitar for way less. I have compared them and you can easily get a better guitar for 25% of the price of a Gibson. Why would anyone in their right mind spend four times as much for less of a guitar?


If the price of the instrument doesn't fit the OP's needs, then the OP can choose which alternative make or model is more suitable to his needs. Lot's of good guitars out there to choose from. The OP seems to be most interested in Epiphone. An alternative to that could be,if he thinks it's the right choice, a Gibson. It isn't up to you or myself to try to dictate what another person wants to play. It IS up to others to provide a reasonable option for a purchase to someone who's asked though. I happen to believe by my experience that a Gibson is just as viable an option as any other guitar on the market.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> That they are almost always overpriced for what you get. Spec for spec you can get a better guitar for way less. I have compared them and you can easily get a better guitar for 25% of the price of a Gibson. Why would anyone in their right mind spend four times as much for less of a guitar?


 Since we're trolling this thread now, please show me the better guitar at 25% of this - you have $325 to work with (don't forget to include a decent gigbag). I'm assuming someone hit you with a Gibson when you were a kid?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have we had this discussion before? Possibly very recently?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

greco said:


> Have we had this discussion before? Possibly very recently?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Seeing that the OP hasn't been here since joining, I'm guessing that it's not a serious quest on his part.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Since we're trolling this thread now, please show me the better guitar at 25% of this - you have $325 to work with (don't forget to include a decent gigbag). I'm assuming someone hit you with a Gibson when you were a kid?
> 
> View attachment 323778


Ha! That beginner model? For $1300.00? A quick search can find a number that decent at $400.00. Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> .... someone else has experienced and realized ...


Are you sure that what you experienced is what you realized ?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> Ha! That beginner model? For $1300.00? A quick search can find a number that decent at $400.00. Don't make me laugh.


Put up or shut up - I showed you mine. Show us your pick - and remember you only have $325.

By the way that "beginner model" is made in USA, allegedly by Americans, and contains no plywood.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure where the OP is located but one of these are available on kijiji in the GTA for $1300. Has a few extra bells and whistles from a regular studio. Neck binding and push/pull on pick ups. Also hard case is a nice addition over tribute lines gig bag. 









Gibson - 2018 Les Paul Studio - Vintage Burst


Gibson - 2018 Les Paul Studio - Vintage Burst




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Put up or shut up - I showed you mine. Show us your pick - and remember you only have $325.
> 
> By the way that "beginner model" is made in USA, allegedly by Americans, and contains no plywood.


Do your own research. You can believe me or not. You see, I really don't care. I do hope, though, that some newbie is made aware that he doesn't have to spend that kind of money for what you and others claim to be the be all and end all of an LP. If you can't accept that you spent too much on your Gibson guitar(s), I can't do anything about that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Are you sure that what you experienced is what you realized ?


No, I'm lying to myself.

I really am amazed at many of you guys that have been playing, buying and selling guitars for a lot longer than I have and don't realize what is out there. Rather than question every person that disagrees with your opinion, use the internet tools that are available and do some research yourself. I am no techno wizard by any means and if can I do it, I am sure your guys can.

Maybe with some of you it is admitting that what you have is not better than X brand for a whole lot less.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> No, I'm lying to myself.


Indeed.

You've been gone for awhile. I think that woke-vadsy runs your account as an alter ego; so you're both the same person.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So was TGP shut down over the weekend for a software upgrade? Some people just can't contain their hate and have to inflict it on others no matter what.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> No, I'm lying to myself.
> 
> I really am amazed at many of you guys that have been playing, buying and selling guitars for a lot longer than I have and don't realize what is out there. Rather than question every person that disagrees with your opinion, use the internet tools that are available and do some research yourself. I am no techno wizard by any means and if can I do it, I am sure your guys can.
> 
> Maybe with some of you it is admitting that what you have is not better than X brand for a whole lot less.


So you're saying you don't have an example then?

Moat of the ones I woukd note are listed in this thread (Agile, Wolf, Epi), and can be brought up even further using inexpensive hardware upgrades. I am curious to see your recommendations.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

I've picked up a couple of LPs from the 'Original Collection'. You may already be familiar with them, so i apologize if this is old news. They offer both 50s and 60s inspired models. In the 50s series two Gold Tops are offered, one with HB and the other P90. I have both and would highly recommend either. They are not Epiphone priced but they are solid wood LPs, with a lot of the features we players look for. Here's my 50's Original Collection GT P90, best of luck in your search.


----------

